# Masons Taking Over the World?



## Brother Secretary (Dec 1, 2008)

I know this is somewhat along the same line as other Conspiratorial threads, but I felt the whole, "take over the world," segment thereof deserved it's own. How do you respond to such claims? Depending upon with whom I'm speaking I generally respond with one of the following:

1. If we really were, after three hundred years of trying I think we'd have it or would have given up.

2. Quote my ex-wife, "Anyone tells me Masons are trying to take over the world, I'm just gonna laugh at them cause I've seen yall try to organize a crawfish boil." 

3. Don't you think we should!? I mean really, who else is gonna do it? Green Peace??? Plus, we can hardly do any worse

4. Oh yeah, that's us alright... CNN is reporting that right now massing on the Polish boarder are 80,000 slightly overweight middle-aged to elderly white guys in their go-carts preparing for an invasion...

 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2008)

Hahahahaa


----------



## jwardl (Dec 1, 2008)

Rolling my eyes is all I can muster so far...


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking from the inside out, it is a big joke, but like many things when we do nothing, people will believe what they are told from the far left. What should be done? I can only try to show people I come in contact with what I feel Masonry really is, Brotherly Love Relief and Truth


----------



## owls84 (Dec 1, 2008)

(Eluding to our conspiracies topic) I am still waiting to learn how to give someone cancer.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

"Masons taking over the world?"

its already been taken..


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 2, 2008)

Here Here Justice !!


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2008)

yea, i tell people that if THESE people are taking over the world, you have bigger problems than you understand.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2008)

one fish fry at a time...


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> one fish fry at a time...



someone at my work was asking me questions about masonry, and asked, "are ya'll taking over the world?"

someone else leaned out of their cubicle and said, "yea, one beer at a time"

i thought it was funny.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope you told him that Rolling Rock is the official beer of Masons (what with the 33 on it and all)


----------



## gortex6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Hope you told him that Rolling Rock is the official beer of Masons (what with the 33 on it and all)



Fez symbolism too


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

If we would have maintained a high percentage of Masons in our government our country would probably be in much better shape overall.  When the world adopts and practices the golden rule then we can take some credit.  

"We don't need more men in Masonry, we need more Masonry in Men"
-Wor Fred Milliken


----------



## caeservi (Dec 5, 2008)

The one I love that I always get is: "but you aren't a 32 degree mason, that's where the puppet masters are" me: all it would take for me to be a 32 degree mason is paying the dues and spending a weekend observing the rites, then voila I'm a 32 degree mason" them: "they just let you think you know all the secrets" 

jesus wept

and then I love those ex-masons for jesus, but that's another thread in of itself


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 1, 2009)

Over the holidays I caught a couple of A&E / History Channel super secret first time on camera super secret Freemasonry shows. Here is how Ill. Dr. S. Brent Morris 33rd addresses these issues:

Secret Society: "Oh, please! We're in the yellow pages and put bumper stickers on our cars."

"New world order" on the back of a dollar will: "No, that's actually, 'a new order for the ages,' referring to America as the first modern democracy. Anything other than that is merely demonstrating a poor knowledge of Latin."

The satanic pentagram laid out in the streets of DC: "well, it's not even complete. You'd think if we were all powerful we could have gotten that last leg on down to Connecticut Ave."

Taking over the world: "if we can't agree on whether to have ham sandwiches or turkey sandwiches after the meeting, how can we agree on taking over the world."

Funny, brilliant, and quick!!! Man, I'm so glad that Brother get's a lot of camera time!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 1, 2009)

Just don't tell 'em where we keep the black helicopters!  ;-)


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> \"Masons taking over the world?\"
> 
> its already been taken..



[video=google;8394844811105390386]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8394844811105390386&ei=NmdeSamAKIL8rgKk85juAg&q=jordan+maxwell&hl=en[/video]


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am thankful to have Bro. Morris for his work. I am reading Is it True What They Say About Freemasonry. I would recommend it to everyone.
I made a presentation about Masonry to my philosophy class not too long ago. It was really funny to read some of the accusations against us.


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2009)

People fear what they don't understand and anyting "secret" is due GRAVE concern.  We really need to be more public (NOT our rituals) but our activities.  I don't think I am addressing old men who sit around talking about thier assorted illness - I think I AM addressing the people who will make Masonry strong again.  We need leaders in the community who will conduct business in a Masonic fashon and not afraid to say so.  We need to be a Mason 24/7.

Glen A. Sachtleben
Gonzales #30
DDGM 35a


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very true! I am open to anyone who asks me about masonry. They are always surprised just exactly how open I am with them. Its for sure, I think, turning around.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 29, 2009)

I have often answered the question by saying I must have missed my share as I am still just a poor feller. On a serious note, I believe the world would be a little better place than it is right now if Masons were running the show, at least in theory.


----------

